# Live Stream from JKI tonight... come join us



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2013)

Live stream from Japanese Knife Imports&#65279; right now... come join us at http://youtu.be/JzxhtGJikkM


----------



## jer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to do this, especially given that time is particularly scarce for you presently. Obviously you could have completed the work much more quickly without the interaction, discussion, explanation, filming, etc., but I'm sure it was appreciated by others than just me. 

For those who may be interested, the video is up on youtube, and Jon discusses various issues that come up from time to time on the forum, notably the technique for tip sharpening.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 7, 2013)

i watched for about an hour. pretty awesome stuff. love that wheel too. your camera angles worked great, please keep doing stuff like this whenever you have time.


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 7, 2013)

I watched for a bit last night, good stuff Jon, thanks for doing live videos like this. Was cool to see the wheel going.


----------



## dharperino (Dec 7, 2013)

Silly question but what is the grit rating for the wheel? Or is it more the mass and speed of the turning wheel that is important? Thanks!!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2013)

i've got multiple grit wheels... it depends on what i am doing... they can range from super coarse to more like a medium grit stone


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 14, 2014)

This video is full of some really cool information & technique - even after watching most of Jon's videos and spending a good amount of time on stones myself, I learned some good tips. Part of that is probably me being a slow learner (and repetition causing learning & all that) but the information was laid out in a very easy to understand manner. It's different seeing someone go through point A to Z on multiple knives as well. For those of us who don't have access to someone as knowledgeable and experienced with sharpening to help iron out our technique, things like this are awesome.

Some things I picked up:

- For whatever reason, I had thought that it was important to flip and weaken the burr a few times, especially on the coarse stones, before moving up in your grit progression. I noticed that Jon almost always raised a burr once on each side before moving to the next stone. He also spent more time sharpening the 'primary knife side' (meaning edge facing him) than I would have guessed, so I took it to mean he was raising a rather sizable burr. I could be wrong though.

I tried this out today on my knives and I really liked the results I got. It was faster than I had been doing, it most likely saves more steel, and there's less time spent on each stone which = less time for me to mess things up.

- Different stropping & deburring techniques. Instead of switching hands like I had been, heel to tip, and doing 3-3, 2-2, 1-1+, how he does it is very fluid. I had never tried lateral strokes on a stone to deburr either, and doing that, plus cork and spending more time stropping than normal, had good results even on my stainless knives that sometimes give me trouble.

- If he ever nails down that large, muddy, relatively slow wearing synthetic finishing stone... I will be an even poorer man & have yet another rock to add to my already too large pile :biggrin:


----------



## JHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

dam missed this. Is it on the channel still to view?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 14, 2014)

its on the JKI youtube channel for viewing anytime. i watch it every now and again. infact im hoping a new video happens again soon(hint hint). jons mystery 300 grit stone that he uses in the video is pretty intriguing, it makes quick work of some beater stainless.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 14, 2014)

just wondering are the live stream in the channel that we can still watch if we miss it


----------



## labor of love (Jan 14, 2014)

just click on the link jon provides at the beginning of this thread if you want to watch the live stream video.


----------

